# Empfehlungen bzgl. PC Aufrüsten



## Wubaron (29. Juni 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
hallo Herb 

ich möchte gerne meinen PC Aufrüsten. Genauer gesagt meine CPU und Mainboard. Ggf. auch RAM und Netzteil sollte es von Nöten sein.
Von der Performance her langt mir sicher eine CPU aus dem i5 Bereich. Ich hätte also gerne eine Intel CPU. Anhand der Grafikkarte seht ihr ja das gerne mal was spiele. Aber ich habe sicher noch länger nicht vor die Grafikkarte zu tauschen.
Das Mainboard sollte WLAN und Bluetooth können.
Sollte RAM und Netzteil weiterhin dazu passen wär es super.
Budget: Für nur CPU und Mainboard hab ich mir 350€ gedacht. Aber bin da zum Glück flexibel. Aber wie oben geschrieben muss es deshalb kein i7 sein. Außer er bringt sinnvolle Gründe.

Hier die aktuellen Daten zu meinem System:
Mainboard: Asus Z87-PRO (Intel Z87)
CPU: Core i5 4590@4x3300 MHz
CPU-Lüfter: Noctua NH-U9B SE2
Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce GTX 980 TI
RAM: 2 x 8 GB Corsair DDR3-12800
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630W ATX
Gehäuse: so ein großes von Fractal
Neben dem CPU Lüfter hab ich noch 4 Lüfter von be quiet verbaut


----------



## Spiritogre (29. Juni 2021)

Das Problem mit den i5 CPUs ist, dass sie recht wenig Kerne haben aber es immer wichtiger wird, gerade auch beim Zocken. Intel hat ja nach i3, i5 und i7 sogar noch den i9 eingeführt, von daher kann man fast sagen, dass der i7 der frühere i9 ist und meiner persönlichen Meinung nach sollte man heutzutage deswegen durchaus zu einem i7 greifen.

Ich sehe das teils bei meinen (Office) Notebooks, das drei Jahre ältere i7 Notebook ist gefühlt oftmals schneller als das neuere i5 Notebook obwohl der i5 eine höhere Taktrate hat und drei Generationen weiter ist.

Netzteil sieht soweit gut aus.

RAM musst du austauschen, aktuell ist DDR4 und DDR5 steht an, wenn du jetzt kaufst und in vier Jahren wieder aufrüsten willst wirst du also auch dann in jedem Fall wieder umtauschen müssen. Ob 16 oder 32 ist eher Geschmackssache. Zum Spielen reichen auch 16 problemlos.

Mainboard mit WLAN und Bluetooth schränkt die Auswahl natürlich enorm ein, da kaum eines das hat. Notfalls kann man das aber doch einfach mit USB Sticks erreichen, die kosten auch nur je so 10 bis 15 Euro.

Dein Budget ist mit 350 Euro allerdings auch sehr knapp. Ich würde da eher 500 bis 700 einplanen (inkl. RAM).

Bei der Grafikkarte, joah, wenn du ohnehin die CPU aufrüstet dann solltest du in einem halben Jahr oder so auch hier eine moderne einsetzen. Die 980 hat ja nun auch schon etliche Jahre auf dem Buckel. In der Regel bringt eine neue Grafikkarte weitaus mehr als eine neue CPU, wobei natürlich eine zu schwache CPU die Leistung der Karte etwas einschränken könnte.


----------



## Strauchritter (29. Juni 2021)

ASUS TUF GAMING B550-PLUS (WI-FI) dazu AMD Ryzen 5 3600 und G.Skill DIMM 32 GB DDR4 (F4-3200C16D-32GIS, Aegis)
Pi mal Daumen ca 500€ für alles.
Das TUF hat auch Bluetooth.


----------



## Spiritogre (29. Juni 2021)

Strauchritter schrieb:


> ASUS TUF GAMING B550-PLUS (WI-FI) dazu AMD Ryzen 5 3600 und G.Skill DIMM 32 GB DDR4 (F4-3200C16D-32GIS, Aegis)
> Pi mal Daumen ca 500€ für alles.
> Das TUF hat auch Bluetooth.


Lohnt nicht!
Der Ryzen ist nur ein wenig schneller als sein alter i5. 
Im Geekbench etwa 1183 zu 877
Im Cinebench 15: 197 zu  144


----------



## Strauchritter (29. Juni 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Lohnt nicht!
> Der Ryzen ist nur ein wenig schneller als sein alter i5.
> Im Geekbench etwa 1183 zu 877
> Im Cinebench 15: 197 zu  144


xDDD  Danke für den Lacher mein Lieber! 
Trotzdem ändert meine Heiterkeit nichts an der Absurdität deiner Aussage


----------



## Spiritogre (29. Juni 2021)

Strauchritter schrieb:


> xDDD  Danke für den Lacher mein Lieber!
> Trotzdem ändert meine Heiterkeit nichts an der Absurdität deiner Aussage


Ich empfinde den Sprung einfach als zu gering, auch wenn der Ryzen dank mehr Kernen in Multicore Anwendungen dann merklich schneller ist, ist der Unterschied einfach nicht groß genug um eine Ausgabe von 500 Euro zu rechtfertigen. 
Wenn man jetzt aufrüstet sollte man einen aktuellen Ryzen aus der 5000er Reihe mit Zen 3 nehmen, gerade als Spieler im Hinblick auf PS5 und XBox Series wichtig.


----------



## Strauchritter (29. Juni 2021)

Dann nimm halt den 5 5600X, was hält dich auf?


----------



## Spiritogre (29. Juni 2021)

Strauchritter schrieb:


> Dann nimm halt den 5 5600X, was hält dich auf?


Mich gar nichts, ich würde persönlich allerdings auch nicht unter 5900x gehen, ich habe ja aktuell einen i7 8700k und der hat noch genug Power für drei bis fünf Jahre. 

Wubaron möchte allerdings eine Intel CPU... 

Empfehlenswert wäre da vielleicht ein Intel Core i7 11700K für knapp etwa 350 Euro.


----------



## Wubaron (29. Juni 2021)

Vielen Dank für eure Vorschläge und Diskussion. Ich schau mir das mal an.


----------

